# CPMA - CEUs



## abishard

I read Deborah Grider's book, Medical Record Auditor. As I understand, this can count toward CEUs, correct? How do you report that?


----------



## Susan R

abishard said:


> I read Deborah Grider's book, Medical Record Auditor. As I understand, this can count toward CEUs, correct? How do you report that?



I don't know, Amy. When you find out, can you please post the answer? You can call AAPC on Monday or write to them at info@aapc.com 

I had a friend that emailed them regarding the HEM/ONC book (same scenario) and they are researching that for her. Let me know what you find out and I'll let you know if we hear on her situation. 

Susan R, CPC, CEMC 
Probable CPMA


----------



## llanesv2018

I'm CPMA, I need 7 CEU in E/M, for that certification: Where could I get Deborah Grider's book. Thank you


----------



## mhcpc

I ordered it from the AMA.


----------



## abishard

I will let you all know when I find out. I definitely recommend the book to anyone taking the test.


----------



## LLovett

I don't see where E/M CEUs count for CPMA. I just found out I passed today and it says I need 2 CEUs for my CPMA due next month. I have more E/M CEUs than I need for my CEMC that I could switch over but I was just wondering how you figured we could use those.

Thanks

Laura, CPC, CPMA, CEMC


----------



## abishard

*Medical Record Auditor by Deborah Grider*

Here is the response I got from the AAPC regarding CEUs for this book:

Question: I recently passed the CPMA. I purchased Deborah Grider's book, Medical Record Auditor. Can this book be counted toward CEUs? Please advise. Thank you.


AAPC Response: Congratulations on passing the CPMA exam. Unfortunately, the publication "Medical Record Auditor" by Deborah Grider does not have prior CEU approval so no CEU credit would be given. 

Question: Ok, how can I get it approved? It was listed as a study guide for CPMA so why couldn't I count it?

AAPC Response: Beginning January 2007, all continuing education programs must be pre-approved by the AAPC in order to obtain CEUs. For 2009, all pre-approved publications require a test (provided by the vendor) to obtain CEU credit. Unfortunately, the AMA did not renew their CEU approval this year.


----------



## abishard

*Any ideas?*

I am definitely open to ideas for the CPMA as well. I need 4 CEUs by April. 

I am thinking any of the self-study modules from CMS in Medical Learning Network. Any other ideas?


----------



## LLovett

*CPMA CEUs*

I called the AAPC yesterday and she told me that it is a core credential so the same type of CEUs that are ok for our CPCs work for the CPMA. She also told me they would work with us until everything is ironed out since they just took it over from NAMAS.

I hope that is true since mine are due next month. She said that the coding edge and blast CEUs will count so I should have enough since they have to be after the date we passed the exam.

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## TWinsor

*CPMA Exam*

For those of you who have already taken the exam, did any take the classes being offered prior to the test.  

I have Deborah's book also, but was wondering if I should take the classes offered first or if the reading the book would be enough. 

Thanks in advance, 

Terri Winsor, CPC


----------



## LDH CPC CPMA

I went to the bootcamp NAMAS had and it helped me alot. I passed the test.

their test was easy.


----------



## jlouis

*Boot Camp?*

Are you referring to the two day classes?

Thanks


----------



## OregonCoder

*CPMA CEU's info/confusion*

Hi Guys! I found this information on the AAPC website, under the CPMA information. Here is a link:

https://www.aapc.com/certification/cpma.aspx

This information is under the "Certification Requirements" tab, 
*Maintaining Certification *
*CPMA®(Certified Professional Medical Auditor) credential is a "base" credential,* *with different requirements for CEUs.* Each examination is separate and distinct from one another. To obtain all certifications, each examination must be taken separately and passed. Continuing Education Unit (CEU) submissions are required for all certifications. For CEU requirements please see our CEU Information page. 

I also did a CEU search and specified the CPMA specialty, and it didn't provided all the webinars on the webinar subscripton. 

So now I am wondering why AAPC told LLovett (post above) different info than what is on the website? Maybe in the future they will have a different requirement? Clear as mud to me.  If I am missing something, PLEASE post.  I am taking the 2 day training in Vegas and test soon after.  

I will send this post to AAPC and see what they say.

Happy Coding!!  MDavis


----------



## OregonCoder

*Deborah Grider's Book*

Anyone interested in selling their copy?


----------



## OregonCoder

*CPMA CEU reply from AAPC*

Here is the QUICK reply from AAPC 5 minutes ago:

I apologize about the confusion from the information they may have got. For the CPMA credential *you are required to get specific CEUS to this specialty*. When you do the search for CEUS online for the CPMA the Webinars that come up will count towards CPMA credit. *Not all Webinars will count the same to CPMA as they do to CPC. *

Hope this clears it up!!! It does for me, now the search is on to find the right subjects for the right certification!!

MDavis


----------



## aimie

*exam review class-namas*

I took the class and reviewing for the exam with book you can fet a copy from amazon and it is cheaper much.


----------



## LLovett

*Interesting*

Thanks for getting the update. If you notice my original post was back in 2010, I was one of the beta testers for the CPMA. The AAPC didn't seem to have all their ducks in a row at the time which would explain why there is a different response now.

As far as the webinars, they do tell you what credentials get CEU credit, not sure who determines this though. Many don't make a lot of sense. 

So what if you want to use CEUs from some where other than the AAPC? What determines which credential will get credit? 

I don't know what the test entails now but when I took it the content was more compliance than auditing. Which makes it all the more confusing when trying to figure out what applies to it. 

My CEUs are due this month, I have a ton of them, hopefully I will get credit where I need it.

Laura, CPC, CPMA, CEMC


----------



## Julie Davis

Personally, I found the bootcamp to be excellent.  I use the NAMAS webinars and the AAPC National conference for all of my CPMA CEUs.  At the national conference, the agenda for each class (at least last year) told you which credentials you could use the CEUs for.  Not all CPC related CEUs will work for CPMA, at least I don't think so, but I would definitely keep in touch with the AAPC about it.  They will be the final say over how we can use the CEUs we earn.


----------



## rdonn

*cpma*

i need 14.50 ceu por cpma urgent!!!!!!!!!!!!!:


----------



## OregonCoder

<P>Depending on how much you want to spend, and what urgent is.  NAMAS has a great training and I think it's 16 CEU's.  They have a membership for $200 a year, with Webinars and Roundtables, that give you all the credits you need for the year.</P>


----------

